# EE Books for Sale



## mak (Jul 6, 2006)

- EE Reference Manual (EERM6)

- EE Practice Problems (EEPP6)

- EE "the other board" Sample Exam (EESX2)

- EE NCEES Sample Questions (NCPEE3)

All purchased new in 2006, and still in excellent condition with no hand-writing or markings of any kind.

Package price = $150 including shipping in continental U.S. Prefer to sell as a set, but will entertain offers for individual books.

Reply to: [email protected]


----------



## mak (Jul 29, 2006)

Still have the following for sale:

- EE Reference Manual (EERM6) - $75

- EE Practice Problems (EEPP6) - $35

- Both of the above - $100

Both purchased new in 2006, and still in excellent condition with no hand-writing or markings of any kind. Prices include shipping in continental U.S.

Reply to: [email protected]


----------

